# Need Info on Amt/Ertl Enterprise Bridge



## ken072359 (Aug 1, 2003)

Could anyone point me toward a tutorial on building the Amt/Ertl Enterprise bridge? Also, what is included in the bridge accurizing kit?

Thanks.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Heh...how many years do you want to devote to it?

Start with this by yours truly.

I've never seen them in person, but from the pics I have seen, the Bridge accurizing kit adds details but keeps them in the "spirit" of the kit, rather than making any serious alterations.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

*Making the Bridge Model more Accurate,*

Hi,That model of the Bridge was made by AMT in 1975,Ertl reissued it As far as making it more accurate certain parts are just molded wrong the turbo elevator entrance,the main viewscreen,On the t.v.series Bridge there are 5 panels on the starboard side of the Bridge with viewsreens on top,There should be two on the communications and science panels and the rest of the bridge should only have one,AMT molded Two viewsreens on the other panels too which is wrong and If you can maybe, try to correct that.Spocks station should have a scanner,you'll just have to work with some inaccuracies of that model,I don't know what the Bridge add on kit has and as far as references,Watch the orignal series and take details,On ebay I believe they sell blueprints of the bridge and maybe the Bridge add on kit will give you information and more references you need,Thanks,Guy Schlicter.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

The Lunar Models accurizing kit comes with a replacement for Spock's Science Station as well as additonal figures. Hope to have these in stock at the Hobbyshop soon.

Steve


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Monsters In Motion has the accurizing kit listed, but not much of a description of the replacement parts. Please keep us posted Steve, I'll buy a set from you.

I have some Bridge projects planned. I'd like to do a "Cage" version with the monochromatic color scheme, chairs, individual "goose neck" view screens, etc... Also, a studio set of the Bridge with visible scenery supports, lighting and camera equipment, etc... Both models would be 1/2 dioramas of the familiar angle of the Bridge we see in the show.


----------



## asennad (Sep 8, 2002)

I posted a corrected CAD floor plan for the ERTL bridge a few months ago. Simply print it out and past it to 1/2 inch MDF and cut it out. It makes for a symetrical floor for the bridge and is easier then screwing around with the kits uneven floor sections.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

*accurizing kit*

I have the accurizing kit for the bridge. It was purchased from monstersinmotion.com and took a long time to get, months I believe. I'll try to find it when I get home and take a look. Steve is right though. I remember it had a replacement for Spock's station.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Talked to Randy at Lunar. Kit also comes with replacement chairs. Definately something the kit needs!

Steve


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Here's a picture*

http://lunarmodelsonline.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=L&Product_Code=SF043

Quite probably an old picture, so take it with a grain of salt. I know Randy has been active making improvements to a variety of kits.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

*How about a Bridge conversion kit,To make the Pilot bridge*

Hi,I would like to maybe convert the Bridge model into the Bridge as it appeared in Star Treks Second Pilot,Where no man has gone before,there were signifigent differences in the Bridge comparing it to the later episodes,they should do a conversion kit as a combination,Cage/Where No Man has gone before add on kit.I always liked the earlier bidge design,Thanks,Guy Schlicter.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

*accurizing kit*

Here's some pics of the Lunar Models bridge upgrade. Note it has the new chairs, a better captain's chair, and..... Dr. McCoy himself!










New Spock's station:










New turbolift door:


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

*Bridge add on kit*

Definetley worth getting!Guy Schlicter


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Guess what arrived in the mail today? Will try and post to the site tonight


----------



## Chris Ford (Apr 13, 2000)

asennad said:


> I posted a corrected CAD floor plan for the ERTL bridge a few months ago. Simply print it out and past it to 1/2 inch MDF and cut it out. It makes for a symetrical floor for the bridge and is easier then screwing around with the kits uneven floor sections.


Where or how can I find this thread with the CAD floor plan? I don't remember seeing it the original time around.


----------



## asennad (Sep 8, 2002)

"Where or how can I find this thread with the CAD floor plan? "

email me at: 
[email protected]


----------

